# منح الروح القدس والصلاة فى إتجاه الشرق



## مونيكا 57 (8 يوليو 2009)

*منح الروح القدس*
الكنيسة هي الوسيط في منح الروح القدس للمؤمنين المعمدين 








هل يستطيع أحد ان يحيا حياة روحية بدون عمل الروح القدس فيه ؟ وإن كان هذا أمراً حيويا لكل مؤمن ، فكيف ينال الروح القدس ؟ 
يقول الكتاب أنه لما علم الرسل أن أهل السامرة قبلوا الإيمان ، أرسلوا إليهم بطرس ويوحنا لإعطائهم الروح القدس { حينئذ وضعا الايادي عليهم ، فقبلوا الروح القدس }{ أع17:8}. وبالمثل حدث لأهل افسس بعد عمادهم { لما وضع بولس يديه عليهم ، حل الروح القدس عليهم }{أع6:19}. 
ثم صار منح الروح القدس بالمسحة المقدسة }1يو2: 20،27}. 
وكيف ينال المؤمن هذه المسحة ؟ بواسطة الكنيسة طبعاً ، لنه لا يمسح نفسه .. هل نقول إذن : لا وسيط ؟! لقد نلت الروح القدس عن طريق هذا الوسيط …. 
والمسحة لها تاريخ طويل في العهد القديم ، منذ أن أمر الرب موسى بعملها { دهناً مقدساً للمسحة }{خر52:30}. ليمسح بها خيمة الإجتماع والمذابح والأواني { ويقدسها فتكون قدس أقداس }،، ويمسح بها هرون وبنيه كهنة 
{خر30: 25-30،40: 9-16}. وبالمسحة المقدسة مسح صموئيل الملوك فحل عليهم الروح القدس {1صم10:10،16: 13}. 
وهنا يذكرنا بوساطة أخري للكنيسة ، وهي :
اقامة خدام للرب

لا يمكن أن يبني ملكوت الله بدون خدام للرب . والله عهد بهذا الأمر إلي الكنيسة . خذوا مثلاً لذلك في إقامة برنابا وشاول للخدمة . يقول الكتاب { وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس : أفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه }{أع2:13}. 
علي الرغم من هذه الدعوة الإلهية إلا أن ذلك كان لابد أن يمر من خلال القنوات الشرعية ، أعني الكنيسة ووضع اليد … 
يقول الكتاب { فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ، ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي وأطلقوهما فهذان إذ أرسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا إلي سلوكية }{أع4:13}. فلم يعتبروا مرسلين من الروح القدس ، فلا بعد أن نالا وضع اليد من الكنيسة . 
نفس الوضع تقريبا نراه بالنسبة إلي تيموثاوس الأسقف . 
يقول له القديس بولس الرسول { أذكرك أن تضرم أيضا موهبة الله التي فيك بوضع يدي }{2تي6:1}. إنها موهبة من الله . ولكنها تنال بواسطة ، وهي وضع اليد من سلطة كهنوتية في الكنيسة . 
ومع أن البروتستانت يؤمنون بوضع اليد في إقامة الخدام – والقياس مع الفارق – إلا أنهم لا يتكلمون عن الكنيسة كوسيط بين الله والناس {ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع }{مت43:!3}. 
الرعاية والتوبة
هل ترك الله خرافه بدون رعاة ؟! كلا . يقول الرسول : وإحترزوا لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة ، لترعوا كنيسة الله التي أقتناها بدمه }{أع28:20}. 
أقامهم الله للاهتمام بأولاده ، فهم وكلاؤه . 
ولعل من أهم الأمور مصالحتهم مع الله بقيادتهم إلي التوبة . وفي هذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول {وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة .. إذن نسعي كسفراء عن المسيح ، كأن الله يعظ بنا . نطلب عن المسيح : تصالحوا مع الله}
{2كو5: 18،20}. 
أليست هذه وساطة ؟! في عمل صلح بين الله والناس . 
ليتنا إذن نقرأ هذا المقال من أوله .. ونري عناصر الوساطة التي تقوم بها الكنيسة . 
وكلها وساطة خاصة بالخلاص .
وهكذا يقول الرسول في قيادة الناس إلي التوبة {من رد خاطئاً عن ضلال طريقة يخلص نفساً من الموت ، ويستر كثرة من الخطايا }{يع20:5} وايضاً { وخلصوا البعض بالخوف ، مختطفين من النار }{يه23}. 
كما أن قيادة الناس للإيمان والمعمودية هي للخلاص أيضاً { مر16:16}. والتعليم أيضا هدفه الخلاص كذلك {1تي16:4}. 
وكذلك باقي الأمور التي تقوم بها الكنيسة . 
*** 

*الأتجاة الى الشرق*


إننا نبني كنائسنا إلي الشرق . ونصلي ونحن متجهون إلي الشرق ، لأن الشرق يوجه قلوبنا إلي تأملات نعتز بها ، حتي أصبح بالنسبة إلينا رمزا . وأيضا من أجل أهمية الشرق في فكر الله كذلك ، فإن كان الله قد اهتم به ، فلنهتم به بحن أيضا …
***
1)* قبل أن يخلق الإنسان ، اعد الله الشرق كمصدر للنور . ورأي الله النور أنه حسن وفي لغتنا نقول عن ظهور الشمس أنه شروقها . واصبحت عبارة تشرق الشمس أي تظهر من الشرق ، أي تنير . والشمس خلقت في اليوم الرابع قبل خلص الإنسان في اليوم السادس {تك1}. 
وشروق الشمس رمز للسيد المسيح ونوره . وقد سمي الرب { شمس البر } وقيل { تشرق شمس البر ، والشفاء في أجنحتها }{ملاخي2:4}. 
*** 
2)* وقبل خلق الإنسان أيضا ، غرس له الله جنة عدن شرقا {تك8:2}. ووضعه فيها ، وهناك أياض كانت شجرة الحياة ، وكانت الحياة الأولي للإنسان قبل الخطية ، وجنة عدن ترمز إلي الفردوس الذي نتطلع إليه. 
وصار اتجاه الإنسان إلي الشرق ، يرمز لتطلعه إلي الفردوس الذي حرمته منه الخطية ، ويرمز لتطلعه إلي شجرة الحياة . 
***
3)* ونلاحظ أيضا أن السيد المسيح ولد في بلاد الشرق ، والمجوس رأوا نجمه في المشرق { مت2:2}. وكان هذا النجم يرمز إلي الإرشاد الإلهي . ولما تبعه المجوس قادهم إلي الري . ما أجمل هذا التأمل ! 
4)* والمسيح الذي ولد في الشرق ، ونجمه في المشرق ، شبهت أمه العذراء بباب في المشرق 
{حزقيال 44: 1،2}.
5)* وهكذا نري أن الخلاص قد أتي إلي العالم من المشرق . فالمسيح صلب أيضا في بلاد المشرق ، وهناك بذل دمه عن غفران خطايا العالم كله . 
*** 
6)* وفي المشرق بدأت الديانة والكنيسة . في الشرق أورشليم ، مدينة الملك العظيم ، وفيه تأسست أول كنيسة في العالم . ومن الشرق امتدت رسالة الإنجيل ، إلي العالم كله . وفيه سالت دماء أول شهيد في المسيحية . 


7)* كذلك الكتاب المقدس تحدث كثيرا عن أن مجد الله في المشرق . 
ففي { أش15:24}{ في المشارق مجدوا الرب } وفي سفر حزقيال نبوءة عن مجيء المسيح في مجده من المشرق . يقول { وإذا مجد إله إسرائيل جاء عن طريق المشرق ، وصوته كصوت مياه كثير ، والأرض أضاءت من مجده }{حز43: 1،2}.   


   لذلك فإن غالبية اللاهوتيين يقولون : 
{ إن المجيء الثاني سيكون من المشرق وكما صعد هكذا يأتي }{أع11:1}. ففي نبوءة زكريا {14: 3،4}. أن { الرب تقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم علي جبل الزيتون الذي قدام أورشليم من المشرق }. 


9)* الكلام عن المشرق جميل وذكرياته حلوة : 
في حزقيال {47: 1-19}يتكلم عن { أنهار حياة في المشرق }وفي {2مل13: 17} يتكلم في الشرق عن { سهم خلاص الرب } وفي {أش15:24}{ في المشارق مجدوا الله }. 

10)* إن الذكريات لها في القلب تأثير : 
ولها مفعولها الروحي في النفس . ويعجبني أن دانيال النبي حينما تحدي العبادات الوثنية ، وصعد إلي عليته ليصلي ، فتح الطاقة التي تطل علي أورشليم ، وركع وصلي … حقاً إن الله موجود في كل مكان ، ولكن الاتجاه إلي أورشليم في الشرق كان له معني وتأثير عميق في القلب ، والذكريات تعطي القلب أهمية لأمكنة معينة ، تثير ذكراها عواطف مقدسة 

11)* إننا لسنا عقلاً صرفا في عبادتنا : فالحواس تعمل ، وتتأثر ، وتؤثر في مشاعر الروح . ومثال ذلك . أننا نصلي ونرفع نظرنا إلي فوق ، بينما الله موجود في كل مكان .. ولكن النظر إلي فوق ، يحرك في قلوبنا مشاعر روحية لصلاتنا عمقاً خاصا . كذلك الاتجاه إلي الشرق … 
والمسيح نفسه ، في أكثر من منسابة ، نظر إلي فوق ، مع أن الآب فيه وهو في الآب . ولكن النظر إلي فوق له دلاله خاصة …

12)* ونحن حينما ننظر إلي الشرق ، إنما نتجه إلي المذبح الموجود في الشرق ، لأن الذبيحة لها في قلوبنا الروحية ، والمسيح فصحنا ، كان ذبيحة في الشرق . 


13)* وفي المعمودية ، بطريقة رمزية أيضا، يتجه المعمد وأشبينه نحو الغرب لجحد الشيطان ، ثم يتجهان إلي الشرق لتلاوة قانون الإيمان ، وبهذا يشعر أنه في المعمودية ينتقل من الغرب إلي الشرق ، أي من الظلمة إلي النور . 


]​


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## girgis2 (8 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات في منتهى الأهمية يا مارثا*

*ربنا يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك ويعوضك كل خير*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

يسوع المسيح يعوض تعب محبتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع يا مارثا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *معلومات في منتهى الأهمية يا مارثا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك ويعوضك كل خير*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع يا مارثا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

